# Honda HRT216TDA 3 Speed Trans



## dmperdok (May 26, 2010)

Hello... I have a HRT 216 TDA Honda Mower. The transmission started to slip on it so I adjusted the cable and it helped a little. But I went ahead and split the case on the trans to see if there was any fluid left in there. There was hardly anything. I was just wondering if anyone knew what kind of fluid the 3 speed trans takes? I saw some posts on line that it is 10w30 synthetic? Any help would be appreciated. Just trying to get a little more life out of the trans.


----------

